# Monolithic PA-700



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I do not know if this is overpriced, just know the MSI amps rarely show up on fleabay:

Monolithic MSI Ultra Rare Audiophile Old School SQ Amp Very Nice! | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That amp is pure power, you can't go wrong with this powering your components.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

No, it will go for that...wouldn't suprise me if it went to Japan or Italy, which is where everyone who emails me about mine are located.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

That dont suprise me at all, i've sent several amps that way. Thats a killer amp.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If I were in need of another small amp, this would be my choice. Hopefully I won't need one so that I don't add another one to my storage center.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

what are the power specs on it?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a review of it somewhere, would have to go look.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Did 83 wpc at 4 ohms and 85 wpc at 2 ohms in the shoot out.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

80 wpc would be nice clean power for some front comps or front midbasses . . . or another pretty amp on the shelf.

thanks.


----------



## Sssjedi (Aug 28, 2008)

It has been listed for the last 6 months - initially for less than what it is listed for now.

Thought it would have been snapped up by now.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It was listed for less and didn't sell, so what he figures by pricing it higher it will be more marketable?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It was $400 new in 1992.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Jeez why don't someone get it !!! That one aint all beat up. Did you say shootout?? What were the other amps involved? Love a good shootout.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If it doesn't sell by Friday I will pick it up. I can always use a new paper weight.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sold


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Autotek 7100bts
Earthquake pa2075
Halfer mse100tn
Linear Power 1502iq
Monolithic pa700
Rodek ra280e
Us amps us150a

Rodek won.


----------

